# biete Werbt einen Freund



## Ioniq (23. Mai 2013)

wie oben schon geschrieben biete ich hier Werbt einen Freund an.
Fraktion wäre Horde (ich selbst spiele auf dem Server Blackrock).
als kleinen bonus bekommt ihr von mir noch 2500g startkapital.

sollte ich euer interesse erweckt haben, so lasst es mich wissen und schickt mir eine PN.

MfG

Ioniq


----------



## Ioniq (27. Januar 2014)

/push


----------

